# My biggest bass and on my Father's Day Gift.



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

So I had to go out to the farm my dad lives at to look at a little 4 banger that was barely running all of a sudden.

So I decided I had to take the brand new 550 penn on a lighter 7' slammer rod to try in one of the 2 ponds there.
It is spooled with 15# green line. I am using the Tsunami ball bearing swivels in the 33# class and 20 pound fluro leader.

11:30am or so...
Went straight to the pond before even lookin' at the car (it ain't goin' no where right?). I am always hopin' for a first cast catch with a new rod but wasn't to be. 

I made 2-3 casts in the first spot you walk to but it is terrible shallow with the drought. Walked around a bit and on third cast, I was workin' the Zara Jr,. in red head and white, super slow after a short strike or 3 allowing it to sit 'tween twitches and hung a 1 pounder. A couple more casts and I moved 12 feet to the other side of what once was a dock.

3 rd cast in this spot using my regular dawn or dusk trout and red retrieve. 

Had what I thought was a short strike like I get in this pond alot. Waited a few seconds for the spook to float up and reeled some slack to find it wasn't gonna float up hung in a fish's mouf.

I laid too with a bit more drag than I would have liked for fun but I decided to see what we had. It fought deep and wasn't interested in full body jumps. About 8 feet out I got a glimpse and hollered across to my dad and Jr's gf that it was a lot better fish. At 5 feet out I hollered that it was a wall hanger sho nuff.

This is not only the biggest bass I ever caught but it is the biggest bass I ever knowingly hooked.

So without further ado... The fish who was released to fight again... Nice breeder sow. 











Hey Bri!!! Thanks for the Father's Day rod and reel!!!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention...:whistling:
Pond was north of Hwy. 90 a few miles off Walton County 1087 private farm pond an acre or so in size.

Brent


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep bigger than I've ever caught or seen


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice bass!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish...and nice job putting her back, that will pay off in the long run. I'll guess 9.5# but over ten if you caught her pre-spawn.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a pig!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch now thats a hog!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Short of catchin' her again, I think this my "bass of a lifetime" and won't be topped by me.

I was glad she survived the time out of the water to swim away appearing healthy. This pond has far too many succulent one pounders for me to taste test large specimens by eating her. No way a big old slob hawg like her can taste as good a young little one.

Brent


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job on letting her go! I let a 10.5 go on Perdido a couple months back and it was one of the best feelings ive ever had bass fishing! Congrats on a great bass brother


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice brent! studly fish and congratulations...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Several folks have seen these pics my dad showed them and many arms are thrown out since and no one has put the moves on my gal yet!!!

Brent


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A breeder sow she is............man o man........... I have never seen a bass that size before. But I'm not a bass hound so not in that group. Largest I have ever caught was a 6 pounder in a less than one acre neighborhood pond. 
However, I going down to Freeport tomorrow to the fund raising shin-dig and watch the bass tournament weigh-in. Another first for me, never been to a bass tournament before. 

J. B.


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

:thumbup:wow that thing is a beast!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice fish !


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I am not big on bassin' most;y use them to regne my topwater techniques...
Since catchin' her, I caught the picture perfect youngster... Super nice black markings and the pattern on the side looked fake and airbrushed it was so perfect and vibrant.

Brent


----------

